# 1986 - 87 bianchi colorado springs



## campagnalo26 (Apr 8, 2009)

hey everyone i was hoping to get some help from other bianchi fans. last year i bought a red and white 1986 - 87 bianchi colorado springs frame. it is 62 cm and in absolute mint condition. the frame was never built and there isnt a scratch on it.i bought it from someone that didnt know much about bikes and he had listed it in the paper here for 100.oo. nothing has even been threaded in to it and even the bianchi indentations have the original paint in them. i live in winnipeg, manitoba and everyone in the city knows my bike. i absolutely love this bike and would love to know more about it. what it is worth, and suggestions on what parts i should put on it. i would be very happy to hear back from someone. thanks everyone!


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*How about*

posting a photo?


----------



## campagnalo26 (Apr 8, 2009)

i sent you about 12 pics of it but im not sure if it just went to you or on this sight. how do you post photos on here?


----------

